# BBS LM's 18s - Pref Gold



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

As per the title, I know they are rare but hopefully not too rare that someone doesn't have a set for sale


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

What is your budget?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Nick,

Let's just say I understand they are expensive mate. I presume that picture is of a set you have for sale?


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 3 x R32 GTR's (plus an R34 GTR) and I have a spare set of as new Enkei RPF1's that I have never fitted to a car (also have a set of R888R's to go on these) so I do sort of have a SPARE set.

The BBS are as rare as Hens Teeth now and mine are stunning (yes, they are the set shown in the pic).

I "could" be persuaded to sell them and fit the RPF1's to the car but they won't be cheap.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

They seem like the exact thing I am looking for, I have sent you a PM Nick


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump, still looking.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

bump still looking


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Getting as rare as hens teeth now - have had several people wanting to buy mine now.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't realise the LM's were rare. What sort of price are these going for nowadays?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

needforspeed said:


> I didn't realise the LM's were rare. What sort of price are these going for nowadays?


The rarity comes with the correct offset and size etc, LM's themselves aren't rare but ones that fit skylines tend to be.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

FeedTheInferno said:


> The rarity comes with the correct offset and size etc, LM's themselves aren't rare but ones that fit skylines tend to be.


Ah, I see. I have a set of 18x10 ET20 LM's in gold on my car. I didn't want to hijack the thread, I was just curious.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

needforspeed said:


> I have a set of 18x10 ET20 LM's in gold on my car.


They look good!


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump still after some


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Still on the lookout


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

bump, still looking


----------

